# Mccormick Compact Tractor?



## lieutenant

I have found a dealer near by me offering a new Mccormick compact tractor. I have found the Mccormick website which shows the tractor. http://www.mccormickusa.com/Home.html I have searched tractorforum and can find some basic information on the Large Mccormicks but does anyone know anything about their compact cousin? New to U.S. market? Just my area? Could you compare based on reviews of larger tractors in U.S.?


----------



## Live Oak

I believe McCormick makes a CT series of compact tractors but I am not sure they are marketing them in the US currently. At least not in large numbers to the point where they are advertising them. They also make a GX, GXH, and GM series none of which is sold in large numbers in the US. 

McCormick has a good reputation with their ag tractors but I have not heard much of anything with the compacts. 

My concern would be the ability of the dealer to service the tractor and or provide parts as well as maintenance support in the future after the sale. If you feel this dealer is a well established dealer with other lines/brands of tractors and equipment to keep them viable long into the future, I would dismiss the idea of buying a McCormick. Otherwise I think I would stick to the more established brands with a proven track record.


----------



## SUPER MAJOR

*McCormick compacts*

Hi;
I have sold McCormick GM & GX compact tractors in England. They are built in Italy by Landini (who own McCormick name & brand).
They are larger sized "compacts" based on the Landini fruit or orchard tractors. They have not broken into the English market place in numbers, and the GM (more basic spec models) are also sold under the Landini and the New Holland brands.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum DINAS! Thanks as well for the updated info. on these tractors.


----------



## Phillip

*McCormick CT tractors*

We are a McCormick CT dealer in north Mississippi, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the quality of the new CT tractors, they are a LS Korean made unit for the McCormick label and have excellent quality. At present McCormick is offering a free loader at 5.10% financing up to 84 months for a limited time.


----------



## tw30

mccormick is owned by argo, same people who own massey ferguson and so many other names like chanllenger etc 

TractorData.com - McCormick Intl tractors sorted by model


----------



## jckrsslsx3

Phillip said:


> We are aMcCormick CT dealer in north Mississippi, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the quality of the new CT tractors, they are a LS Korean made unit for theMcCormick label and have excellent quality. At presentMcCormick is offering a free loader at 5.10% financing upto 84 months for a limited time.


hey phillip i have a ct50u that i recentley modified the front end and some engine parts also,can you help me find some parts?my dealer is not helping me out much.


----------



## jckrsslsx3

by the way it is a really nice tractor. i had a kubota before this one.think maybe i should put grill guard on front or buy bulldozer


----------



## dbear

tw30 said:


> mccormick is owned by argo, same people who own massey ferguson and so many other names like chanllenger etc
> 
> TractorData.com - McCormick Intl tractors sorted by model


You are mistaken. MF and Challenger, and a bunch of others, are owned by Agco. McCormick is owned by Argo which also owns Landini. Two different companies.


----------



## cyrush

tw30 said:


> mccormick is owned by argo, same people who own massey ferguson and so many other names like chanllenger etc
> 
> TractorData.com - McCormick Intl tractors sorted by model[/QUO
> 
> MASSEY FERGUSON IS PART OF AGCO BASED IN DELEB, ARGO ARE IN ITALY, OWNERS OF MCCORMICK, LANDINI & VALPADANA BRANDS!!!


----------



## mr-mccormick

I have a gx50h and I love this tractor , It is a very versitale tractor .


----------



## BelarusBulldog

lieutenant said:


> I have found a dealer near by me offering a new Mccormick compact tractor. I have found the Mccormick website which shows the tractor. http://www.mccormickusa.com/Home.html I have searched tractorforum and can find some basic information on the Large Mccormicks but does anyone know anything about their compact cousin? New to U.S. market? Just my area? Could you compare based on reviews of larger tractors in U.S.?


If you line Ct's up along side of a Kioti / Bobcat, you won't find much difference other than colour and name. Going to be a good tractor! JMO Bye


----------



## DK35vince

BelarusBulldog said:


> If you line Ct's up along side of a Kioti / Bobcat, you won't find much difference other than colour and name. Going to be a good tractor! JMO Bye


The CT series McCormicks were made by LS.
The newer X-10 series is made by Daedong/Kioti.


----------

